# WTB plow pump mount for 85 351w



## upstate29353 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello im looking for a hydro pump mount and pump for a 1985 351w its not for plowing i need it for my bucket truck for the hydro lift im sure someone would have something laying around getting rusted up wanting a new home for a old trustworthy part that never let them down any help would be great thanks.. also need a mount for a 96 7.3 if someone has 1


----------

